# Sky Warriors



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Just googling around and happened to stumble upon this site. Flights were by far the most popular breed in New York City. To the pigeon flyer, the flight was his infantry. (Tipplers were also very popular.)  beautiful pigeons. 

http://www.2racepigeons.com/Flights.html


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Cool*

little birds. Kind of look like rollers. Are flights and tippers are they the same or different?


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Here are some photos. If you do a google search, you'll probably get more. 




http://www.thepigeonflyer.com/pigeongallery.htm


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Look*

the same except the racers. But I bet everbody does some thing different.


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Up, Most of the flights I'm familiar with have long, reddish beaks, whereas tipplers have short, black beaks. Flights are usually larger than tipplers. Tipplers seem to fly much higher than flights and are much faster. I also believed that Tipplers can find their way home from a much greater distance than flights. Tipplers remind me of "compact" homers. I always liked to mix my stock -- 50 flights and 50 tipplers made it combat ready. 




In the pigeon link I posted above, I noticed a photo of a particular breed--a Canadian Flying Flight--that has a long black beak (to me these pigeons identify more closely to tipplers). I have never seen this type of flight before. Only the kind with reddish beaks. 

Okay, I just examined the photo a little better. In the photo with the three pigeons, I believe the only flight is in the center. Have you noticed that the center bird's beak is reddish with a tinge of black. Some flights do have streaks of black in their beaks. I think any black mark on the beak is a disadvantage if the owner intends to show the flight.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Wow*

That is is pretty good. I have Birminghams and racers. The other are show. Indain Fantails and fantails. the West of England tumblers are somewhere in between.


----------

